# Bird in My Stove



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I think there is a bird (or bat) in my belfry, I mean in my WOOD BURNING STOVE! I keep hearing flapping and scratching. The little thing that goes on top of our chimney fell off last Fall and we were getting bats in our house...I think this is how. They squeeze out the air exchange. This time I think it's a bird...

I'll let my hubby deal with it.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

That is unnerving to listen to. When my DH and I were first married we had a fire place and that happened late at night when he was at work and I listened until I finally fell asleep but it was a little scary for a 20 year old newlywed.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That is really scary! I hope you guys get it resolved quickly.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Posh:

It could be chimmey sweeps-they love to make a nest in a chimmey. If it's them you could tell it fast-about dusk go out & see what if anything is flying out of the chimmey area. 

You could also always call a removal co but that could amount to a $$ fee to get the bird out.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yup Amy, I would let DH deal with it. We had a bird in our fireplace once and we ended up letting fly through our living room and shooing out the front door. it was pretty scary. Next week I have a guy come and put up a chimney screen. I would be pretty scared if it was a bat.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I won't tell you all my bat story... maybe I will but later as my four year old is in my lap and I can't type too well now.

Bird update: the DH came home, put some gloves on, opened the wood stove and carried the birdy out to fly away!

Yes, we definitely need a screen.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm happy for the bird, happier for you.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh you've got a wonderful DH. So glad the bird was able to get out safely and the problem was solved so easily. I've got a stray cat that occasionally likes to take up residence in my attic, so could you send him my way next? LOL


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

PHEW!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lisa he is a good hubby. I am not into "'nature" invading my house, so it's a good thing I've got him around. I'll send him to CA and he can get rid of your cat problem, help Katie with her flooring, and pick up a puppy to bring back to MN.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amy, you're on. And just in case Katie doesn't bring an extra puppy carrier to tomorrow's play date, I'll pack one for you. Just awaiting your flight information. :biggrin1:


----------

